# دعوة مجانية للمشاركة في مجلة النقابة



## محمد حمزه (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلا بكم جميعا في منتدانا هذا ، والذي إزداد تألقا بمشاركاتكم الجادة النافعة بحق

أعلمكم بأنه قد قام الزميل المهندس: مصطفى عبد اللطيف بالمشاركة في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية بموضوع دعى فيه الأعضاء إلى المشاركة بترشيح موضوعاتهم المفيدة ليقوم بنشرها بأسماء أصحابها في مجلة (المهندسين دوت نت) والتي ستصدر قريبا عن نقابة المهندسين بالقاهرة ، ولكن سيتم ترشيح الموضوعات عن طريق المشرفين على الأقسام.

لذا فإني أدعو كل من قام بالمشاركة بموضوع جيد واضح لايحتوي على روابط لمواقع أخرى أو لديه موضوع جديد يرى أنه يستحق النشر فليقوم بوضع الرابط الخاص بالموضوع هنا .. ليمكنني من خلال ذلك ترشيح الموضوعات الجيدة لطرحها على المشرف على المجلة / المهندس: مصطفى عبداللطيف  لنشر ما يراه مناسبا منها.

والله الموفق .......


----------



## مصطفى عبد اللطيف (28 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي الكريم المهندس / محمد حمزه
تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري 
أشكرك غاية الشكر لتجاوبك معنا واستيعاب الفكرة بهذا الوضوح الذي يدل على عمق فهمك وكياستك
وفي انتظار مشاركات وابداعات الزملاء اقبلوا تحياتي لجميع أعضاء المنتديات بموقعكم بالتحديد ... فأنا أري فية حماسا وفهما للمهنة ومسئوليتها ورغبة من الجميع في العطاء المتميز ... وأذكر نفسي وأذكركم دائما أنه كما يقاس تقدم أي مجتمع بمدى مكانة المهندس فيه فإن مكانة الهندسة والمهندس تقاس بمدى علمه وسعيه الدائم للتطوير والتحصيل والاستزادة من العلم والمذاكرة والدأب عليها ولن يتأتي لنا ذلك الا بحب مهنة الهندسة وكل من ينتمي اليها والتكاتف والتاّزر لانتزاع العلم انتزاعا... في عالم يقفز كل يوم الى أفاق تتسع اتساعا مذهلا.... كل عام وجميعكم بعلم وبحب وبخير... اللهم اجعل هذا العيد عيد يمن وبركة وتضحية من أجل العلم ورفعة أمتنا


----------



## علاء الهدي (18 يناير 2007)

نرجو منكم مزيداً من المعلومات
وشكراً


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## islamiccastel (3 مارس 2007)

ده فى اى بلد


----------



## matito (25 مارس 2007)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (26 مارس 2007)

مجلة (المهندسين دوت نت) والتي ستصدر قريبا عن نقابة المهندسين بالقاهرة ​


----------



## islamiccastel (10 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التوضيح


----------

